# Does "Divorce Busting" approach work?



## Seeker (Sep 1, 2010)

My husband & I have had a rocky time lately & his therapist gave him a copy of "Divorce Busting." I like that it's so positive & practical, but has anybody out there used it with good results? It seems too easy to just say "I'll say 'I love you' 3 times this week," etc. and patch up a marriage that's had some serious stumbles. (I'm not finished reading it yet, just wanted some feedback.)


----------



## love 245 (Sep 24, 2010)

Overwhelmingly, the answer is yes. I've had great success, but clearly I'm not alone...

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Divorce Busting: A Step-by-Step Approach to Making Your Marriage Loving Again


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

love 245 said:


> Overwhelmingly, the answer is yes. I've had great success, but clearly I'm not alone...
> 
> Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Divorce Busting: A Step-by-Step Approach to Making Your Marriage Loving Again


Has anyone tried the coaching sessions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Seeker said:


> My husband & I have had a rocky time lately & his therapist gave him a copy of "Divorce Busting." I like that it's so positive & practical, but has anybody out there used it with good results? It seems too easy to just say "I'll say 'I love you' 3 times this week," etc. and patch up a marriage that's had some serious stumbles. (I'm not finished reading it yet, just wanted some feedback.)


No.


----------



## Sussieq (Apr 6, 2013)

Seeker said:


> My husband & I have had a rocky time lately & his therapist gave him a copy of "Divorce Busting." I like that it's so positive & practical, but has anybody out there used it with good results? It seems too easy to just say "I'll say 'I love you' 3 times this week," etc. and patch up a marriage that's had some serious stumbles. (I'm not finished reading it yet, just wanted some feedback.)


It's worked for some couples. I'd say it's worth a try because it's better than nothing.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

dallasapple said:


> No.


No as you have not tried the coaching system? Or it does not work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

